# gregmail from France ;)



## gregmail (Apr 6, 2009)

hi all, 
I am Greg from Rueil-Malmaison, near Paris (yes, 10 minutes to The Champs Elysées!), now I drive a grey Audi TTS, I drive my own web agency called Digipulp, and I am editor for GPSAndCo.com 

Before I have a red TT TFSI 200ch prepared to 242ch/382Nm 




























kind regards,

greg


----------



## dimdim60_fr (Apr 6, 2009)

Tiens tiens mais je la connais cette voiture !!!

Sympa de te voir ici Greg  !


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , nice car . 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Bienvenue 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

fit like en min


----------

